# Would This Ba A Good Tarpon Topwater Bait?



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

The big one, that is.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Best topwaters for tarpon that I have found are the High Roller brand, with the small prop in front of the back hook. They are pricey - like $10 each, but tarpon like them.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

I've never gotten the big fish to hit a topwater, and I've tried several times with big fish around.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Hunter said:


> I've never gotten the big fish to hit a topwater, and I've tried several times with big fish around.


X2


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Maybe in some place like South America. Down in the Rum Latitudes, the fish seem to like noisier, more gaudy lures.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

This week, on ebay, I was voted Most Likely to Become Homeless in six months! LOL! CF?


----------

